# The man that got into a fight with his Uber driver has died



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...ght-with-uber-driver-in-st-petersburg/2333551









Man dies from injuries sustained in fight with Uber driver in St. Petersburg

ST. PETERSBURG - A 53-year-old man is dead after getting into a fight with his Uber driving, according to police.

St. Petersburg police say Terry Lynn Kimball was punched during a physical altercation with his Uber driver, Kabir O'Farril Diaz, on Friday. Kimball did not regain consciousness and police said he died on Saturday. Police said he had serious brain trauma.

Diaz, 38, pulled over his car at the Quick Pick Foods store at 800th 58th St. N after the two men began arguing over the route.

Diaz is cooperating with investigators, according to police. No charges against him had been filed by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Saving money can be deadly.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Good riddance. His days of picking fights are finally over.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's always a shame when anyone dies needlessly. Obviously none of us know what happened here, and it will be weeks before authorities conclude the investigation.

But we do know one thing. The news media will play this as* "Uber driver beats pax to death!!!!!!!!"*

Seriously -- if this story did not involve the word "Uber," would it be in the news?

No.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Sue Uber.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's always a shame when anyone dies needlessly. Obviously none of us know what happened here, and it will be weeks before authorities conclude the investigation.
> 
> But we do know one thing. The news media will play this as* "Uber driver beats pax to death!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ...


One of the first rules of news reporting --

"If it bleeds, it leads."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Saving money can be deadly.


Arguing with your UberDriver can be Fatal !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE INTERNAL BLEEDING !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wait
If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Unless they started it.

Self defense...stand your ground in Florida.

Travon knows about this.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

are you sure you want to go to Taco bell ?? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

He didn't beat him to death he punched him in the face and he only did that trying to defend himself he was not charged it still under investigation passenger beware don't argue with your Uber driver. You reckon he got deactivated.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wait
> If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


No. Not right at all. It depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wait
> If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


No BB it's called self defense.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Telsa34 said:


> No Bird Brain it's called self defense.


Yes it is 
Ask the guy who got chopped with a machete


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wait
> If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


Not always.
Not even manslaughter.

The driver should not speak without a lawyer present.

1 mis spoken word can create charges.



Telsa34 said:


> He didn't beat him to death he punched him in the face and he only did that trying to defend himself he was not charged it still under investigation passenger beware don't argue with your Uber driver. You reckon he got deactivated.


You KNOW he got deactivated.

Even if the driver LIES THERE AND GETS BEATEN
THE DRIVER ALWAYS GETS DEACTIVATED.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

more blood on the hands of UBER!


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The driver should not speak without a lawyer present.
> 
> 1 mis spoken word can create charges.


Very sage advice.

Keep your mouth shut and let your lawyer do all of the talking after you've explained the situation to him/her.

You have the right to remain silent. Exercise it.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Saved himself a one star


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He fought over the route for nothing because with upfront pricing he pays the same no matter the route


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> It's always a shame when anyone dies needlessly. Obviously none of us know what happened here, and it will be weeks before authorities conclude the investigation.
> 
> But we do know one thing. The news media will play this as* "Uber driver beats pax to death!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ...


I think we know _exactly_ what happened.

Pax started complaining needlessly about the route Uber nav was taking them on,
not understanding that at WORST drivers route would have cost him an extra .50 cents
and perhaps a minute or 2.

At best, drivers route was a time _and _money saver.

Driver didn't like accusatory tone in pax's voice, and decided to pull over to let pax know
that he wasn't going to be bullied, and called a thief right in front of his face.

Driver asked pax to get out. Pax refused.

A nasty fight broke out which resulted in a completely needless death.

*Pax:* Don't accuse drivers of long-hauling you. We want you out of our cars as quickly as
possible. Calling us dishonest thieves to our faces isn't going to get you anywhere. Keep in
mind that we are already 26% of the cost of a cab, for an overall better experience. Chill
the F*** OUT if you think your driver might have made a wrong turn or 2. Is it worth
calling your hard working driver dishonest in order for what, to save maybe .20 cents?

Look what happened here!

Some of the stupidest crap ever.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wait
> If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


Sometimes. You are allowed to defend yourself. It's not murder if you use reasonable force and don't chase them when they start to lose.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Sometimes. You are allowed to defend yourself. It's not murder if you use reasonable force and don't chase them when they start to lose.


Never strike anyone when they are down or unconscious.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Sometimes. You are allowed to defend yourself. It's not murder if you use reasonable force and don't chase them when they start to lose.





tohunt4me said:


> Arguing with your UberDriver can be Fatal !
> 
> LOWER RATES MEAN MORE INTERNAL BLEEDING !


Still more cases like this will be coming until the rules are fair for rideshare drivers.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> He fought over the route for nothing because with upfront pricing he pays the same no matter the route


then UBER may be somewhat liable for not making that fact clearer to the pax......then again maybe the pax wanted his route for his reasons to which the driver should have deferred...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

JasonB said:


> I think we know _exactly_ what happened.
> 
> Pax started complaining needlessly about the route Uber nav was taking them on,
> not understanding that at WORST drivers route would have cost him an extra .50 cents
> ...


If you are stupid enough to argue over $2 in route difference. Not sure if he didn't deserve it...

Some people are just to hard headed


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The packs had a history of starting trouble. This time he started it with the wrong person.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I will take a pax on any route any time. The price guarantee is the rider guarantee only. I get paid to time and miles. If they don't like my route I let them know we can go any way they like.....Just tell me when you want me to turn next. What the hell do I care? I also NEVER use Uber Navigation as it stinks as bad as my farts after eating Mexican. Google and Waze are great and rarely cause an issue with riders but if they know a better route I am all about it!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Never strike anyone when they are down or unconscious.


It's not quite that simple,

the more head injuries you get the easier you get head injuries for the rest of your life. Hitting someone hard enough to take them down is a serious head injury.

Simply put the same injury that knocks someone out can be the one that kills you...

Also head injuries are a funny thing, the same blow to 20 different people will result in 20 different outcomes. Some people will get a concussion some will get knocked out, some will be dazed, some will die.

Dealing with a drunk person and you are in a fight with someone who is currently very well dosed on painkillers and is irrational.
Also most of the outward symptoms of a head injury are also symptoms of intoxication.

loss of balance
Slurred speach
irritability

Someone could have those symptoms, already have a brain injury, and are still swinging.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm pretty sure he means from a legal standpoint.

Anyway, dead men tell no tales so that's one way to make sure only one side gets heard. Who knows if that's enough ambiguity to get off scot-free?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Never strike anyone when they are down or unconscious.


The key issue in a case like this is *NOT* the *injury* suffered. It is the type and amount of *force* that was used...and when it was used.

If you're in a fist fight and you land a lucky punch -- that's reasonable force.

If you kick the opponent in the groin and he goes down and you stomp his head into a mush ball, that is not reasonable force.

Obviously none of us here know what actually happened in this case, but if the pax attacked the driver and the driver didn't continue to pound on him while he was incapacitated, I would not expect the driver to be charged with anything...much less convicted. *If* those are the facts, it's just a fight that ended badly.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

If a surveillance video shows the pax with his hands up, moving away from the vehicle (at any rate of speed) and the driver going in for an easy hit then the driver would certainly lose in the court of public opinion. Moreover we'll also never know what actually happened inside the car on the ride over: who struck first, who used "fighting words" or any of that, who did the throwing out, who demanded to be let out, et cetera.

I suspect that this is why a vast majority of EATS customers are on the phone when they answer the door; it's just in case something goes awry they can call out to the person on the other end and there's at least some record of it. I imagine it's 100x more stressful when the customer is physically inside someone else's car.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

effortx2 said:


> If a surveillance video shows the pax with his hands up, moving away from the vehicle (at any rate of speed) and the driver going in for an easy hit then the driver would certainly lose in the court of public opinion.


If a surveillance video shows that scenario, the nonsensical "court of public opinion" BS won't matter. The driver will be charged -- either with some flavor or Murder or Manslaughter, depending on the exact facts of the case.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yah I figured as much, I'm not a lawyer and didn't want to just guess. But it would hardly encourage the public to trust Uber drivers, that's what I meant.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

corniilius said:


> The packs had a history of starting trouble. This time he started it with the wrong person.


This sounds like the tagline for "Uber: The Movie".


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Does next of kin get to rate driver?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If it wasn't for the fact that...

When they figure they are paying you...

They mistakenly think tgey own you....

Rookie mistake for an old guy...

The cars belong to we Uber drivers...

They just get to SHARE a ride...

As long as they are on good behavior...

Other than that they can GTFO...

In Texican that's...

When the chips are down...

Make like a cow patty...

And hit the dusty trail...8)

Rakos


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wait
> If you get in a fight with someone and they die it's murder right?


Nope, murder is premeditated. This would be man slaughter at worst. Death is not good, but who knows what happened.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cant lie I fantasize about doing this to 90% of Uber customers minus the killing part


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know that's why occassionally...

I get this REALLY BIG grin when...

The really smart ones screw it up...

Rakos


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just think, if both sides did this to each other enough times...

...the rest of us could get some real work done!


----------

